# We need to gain weight for 4h in 30 days



## Shellbell2681 (Jun 20, 2017)

First year market boer goats for 4h. We have one that was born with arthritis. My daughter is still taking him, just for the meat packing price, his weight is fine. But a few months ago I bought a doe for her that was born in mid Feb. She HAS to be at minim 55lbs. Fair is in 30 days and she is only 40lbs! Any suggestions? My daughter will be so heart broken if she can't sell her. We are using feed with 16% protein.. any other suggestions? Thank you!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Check a fecal for coccidia and parasites and treat if needed.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Definitely have a fecal done to include coccidia. 15 pounds in 30 days is going to be tough though.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

after all medical things addressed, I add a few cups peanuts to my girl's food to increase weight fast, with shell, start with just a handful


----------



## Shellbell2681 (Jun 20, 2017)

The goat checks out medically fine, she's just young.


----------



## Shellbell2681 (Jun 20, 2017)

What about oats? My daughter has a peanut allergy, so I really don't want them anywhere near our land.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I would give some beet pulp shreds and some calf manna........some people like to use Gameplan too - check out the other threads...


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

You can work up to creep feeding.

I would still have a fecal specimen looked at under the microscope by a lab.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I go with the beet pulp and calf manna for weight gain. Another thing is BOSS (black oil sunflower seed). Beet pulp helps digest the food and basically get all the good out of what they eat, calf manna is super high in protein but also has a bunch of vitamins and mineral (I say it's a bag of total goodness) and BOSS is high in fat. Just be careful with the boss, I no longer use it because a little goes a long way and you could end up with loose poop but if I needed to add fat to a animal I would use it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Black oil sunflower seeds can coat the intestines so they can't properly absorb the other food. The oil coats it. So you need to be careful not to feed much of it.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I agree with the others!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Cotton seed meal is popular here as it's very high protein. We have used that, copra, beet pulp, whole barley soaked, cracked lupins soaked, 18% protein pellet, as much alfalfa chaff they will eat and free choice hay (pea hay or alfalfa hay) we make the mix so it's 2 scoops barley, 1 scoop lupins, 1/2 scoop beet pulp, 1//2 scoop copra 1/3 scoop Cotten seed meal, 1 scoop pellets (all scoops are prior to soaking) this is all mixed together and fed out at 1-6 cups per goat at the moment. We also have a dry mix for a creep feeder that is available to babies all the time. 

Make sure she has a quality loose mineral available also


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

We feed ours twice a day. We shoot for feedings every 12 hours. Our goats are a little bigger, but they are getting 1 - 1.5 # of feed per feeding. They are also getting a teaspoon of black oil sunflower seeds, calf manna, and 4 oz High Octane Champion Drive. 

They get a baseball size amount of alfalfa stems about 30 minutes before feeding. 

We have been able to put on 5 pounds per week, but 3 pounds is normal.


----------

